# 8.0 release - problems



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2009)

7.2 works very good, no problems and I was stupid and decided to install 8.0...I don't know why...

There are many errors with acpi which I didn't have before:

```
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000 7fef0000 (3) failed
```

I didn't have this problems on 7.2.

Then:


```
Setting data via ntp.
Error: hostname nor servname provided or not known
ntpdate;797]: can't find host ntp1.cs.wisc.edu
```
 (I did try with ntp3 too)

I don't know what is a problem but computer freez three (3) times during compiling xorg. Now I try to build KDE and agan problem: freez two times...now still working.
I will see when I come back home. If it will happened again I going back to 7.2.

There were also message:

```
xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
```

I didn't rebuild my kernel. It is GENERIC and I check it and "device pass" is in the config.

When (if) I could use my computer I will posted dmessg result.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2009)

I came home and nothing new just many errors with building KDE I will try again.

I have about 30 new messages like:

maxproc limit exceeded by uid 0, please see tuning (7) and login.conf. What is difference from default is just that I protecting system passwords with Blowfish (I did same on FreeBSD 7.2).


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

show output of `# ps ax` as root, if you can

and show your /etc/rc.conf and login.conf

Also did you run

```
# cap_mkdb  /usr/profile
```
 after you modified /etc/login.conf


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> show output of `# ps ax` as root, if you can
> 
> and show your /etc/rc.conf and login.conf
> 
> ...



I did:

```
# cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf
```
I will try what you wrote but before I did just with login.conf (from BSD Hacks).

My rc.conf looks like:

```
hostname="bla bla"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
tcp_drop_synfin="YES"
icmp_drop_redirect="YES"
icmp_log_redirect="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pflog_enable="YES"
update_motd="NO"
ntpdate_flags="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
# moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
dbus_enable="YES"
polkit_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
saver="green"
blanktime="600"
# linux_enable="YES"
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"
```

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

I found error
*ntpdate_[red]flags[/red]="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"*
should be 
*ntpdate_hosts="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"*


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I found error
> *ntpdate_[red]flags[/red]="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"*
> should be
> *ntpdate_hosts="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"*



It is very unusual. What I wrote I had from FreeBSD 7.0 beta and it works all the time. I didn't read but I don't understand what is new in FreeBSD 8.0 that it doesn't works. And BTW I did this with sysinstall. Maybe is time to go back to 7.2??? or is 8.0 too early out....


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

It was always like that.... For some reason you had it wrond, and it did work (don't know why).

Now it doesn't work, but what I say is correct. I have this line in my rc.conf for VERY long time


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

8 is out just on time (even later then sheduled), sysinstall may have errors, I don't know, I haven't been using it for more than year. If I have to install anything from strach I use fixit mode, and do everything myself


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It was always like that.... For some reason you had it wrond, and it did work (don't know why).
> 
> Now it doesn't work, but what I say is correct. I have this line in my rc.conf for VERY long time



Thank you very much for help. I hope that maxproc limit exceeded by uid 0 messages will dissaper too and kde will be installed too ):


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

KDE is installed and computer didn't freeze and there are no "maxproc limits"...
I hope that will be okay .

Thank you killasmurf86


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

Interesting, hwo this little mistake could make such a big problem


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Interesting, hwo this little mistake could make such a big problem



I was too fast . The nptdate still doesn't works. Now I got message about wrong name. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I checked four times, than I ran by "hand"

```
/usr/sbin/ntpdate  ntp1.cs.wisc.edu
```
and it works but if I have in /etc/rc.conf

```
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"
```
it doesn't works.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you use DHCP?
Maybe [somehow] when ntpdate is started during boot, it can't connect to server, because internet is not up....

this shouldn't happend, but who knows


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 1, 2009)

*I saw this error too*


```
xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
```

when I did a fresh install of 8.0R, and my box was locking up (mentioned elsewhere in the forum.) I had copied GENERIC and ripped out all the stuff I was used to ripping out for 7.2; including "pass". I seem to recall though getting this when using the GENERIC kernel. But I've fixed it now and have a new kernel and things seem to be stable so I'll try something heavy like re-compiling xorg.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 1, 2009)

semi-ambivalent said:
			
		

> ```
> xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
> xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
> ```
> ...



I switched back to FreeBSD 7.2 and it works perfect. I don't know what was wrong with 8.0. 

```
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"
```
never worked. I took out the realtek card and live in just "sk0" and it was the same. I reinstall from scratch and the same...
Maybe was wrong with mine CD? I downloaded from ftp.freebsd.org. Maybe the next version .


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 1, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It was always like that.... For some reason you had it wrond, and it did work (don't know why).
> 
> Now it doesn't work, but what I say is correct. I have this line in my rc.conf for VERY long time



I had exactly the same error. This means that somewhere it must be noted wrong. But still, why did this work in 7.2 ?
Anyway, it's good to have a solution.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

Well how come I don't have this problem?
I was using it on 7 and now on 8.... something weird


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 2, 2009)

*Deja Vu all over again*



			
				lumiwa said:
			
		

> I switched back to FreeBSD 7.2 and it works perfect. I don't know what was wrong with 8.0.
> 
> ```
> ntpdate_enable="YES"
> ...



lumiwa,

My problem returned last night, found the box locked up again. Rebooted this morning and dmesg had things like this in it:


```
Dec  2 06:26:21 auden kernel: acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
Dec  2 06:26:21 auden kernel: acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
Dec  2 06:26:21 auden kernel: acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
Dec  2 06:26:21 auden kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
Dec  2 06:26:21 auden kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, cff00000 (3) failed
```

I'm now thinking ACPI issues in RELEASE (at least, for my hardware.) Here's something though: I had csup'ed to 8_0 just to make sure I had everything (I had installed 8.0; didn't come up from 7.2) after installation. After the first couple lockups I csup'ed to 8 and, little more than a day after release, there was a _lot_ of stuff changed. The next day I csup'ed again and there was nothing. I don't really know the ebb and flow of cvs changes in a release so I don't want to make too much of it; but I'm going to csup to 8 and rebuild world and see what happens. If things still stink I'll go back to the disk with 8.0 i386 (I'm on amd64 right now) and sit there until 8.1. I think there's something up with ACPI. Next step for me is to check for BIOS updates. Good Luck.

sa


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2009)

I didn't have time and I have working FreeBSD 7.2 back on computer.  It works. I will wait for the new release.


----------

